# How long does Lauryl/Laureth Sulfate last in the soil?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Sodium, Potassium, or Ammonium Lauryl/Laureth Sulfate.

If you apply something like that, is it rendered inactive once the top layers of soil dry out between watering events? Or does it hang around a bit?

I sprayed some shampoo on problem areas and watered and it's working, but is it a one shot deal, and then has to be reapplied before the next irrigation?


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

That is my understanding. Once it dries out, it isn't effective or at least not as effective. Most of the wetting agents are used to reduce surface tension to allow the water to slide through the soil profile easier. Perhaps, if you have the budget, try air8. It works on a different principle. You could also try a deep core aeration but I'm not sure how you would do that aside from manually with a core sampling tool. I'm thinking core aerate down to 8"-10" and back fill with either organic matter or probably sand for better long term water penetration.


----------

